

'I have lived underwater' - coffeecodecouch
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140411-i-have-lived-underwater

======
simulate
> More people have been in space than have lived underwater to do science.

The qualifier, "to do science" in the above quote is important. Nuclear
submarines stay submerged for up to three months, with normal patrols lasting
3 to 6 weeks.

~~~
svalorzen
While true, you also have to take into consideration that generally submarines
are in normal pressure conditions, as they are not really designed to let
people in and out all the time. I would imagine that living in a submarine is
way more comfortable than what described in this article.

~~~
betterunix
I doubt that a military submarine is more comfortable than the facilities
described in the article.

~~~
jpatokal
No, you're nice and dry in a military sub. These scientists are living
underwater in order to study the reef as efficiently as possible, which means
they're out all day in wetsuits and thus need to deal with the havoc that
being wet all day eventually wreaks on the body.

That said, I don't quite understand why they don't just wear drysuits then?
They're a bit fiddlier to use, but pretty commonplace these days, and don't
keep the entire body dry, but that still seem a lot better than keeping none
of it.

------
deckiedan
[http://www.uswebproxy.com/browse.php?u=Oi8vd3d3LmJiYy5jb20vZ...](http://www.uswebproxy.com/browse.php?u=Oi8vd3d3LmJiYy5jb20vZnV0dXJlL3N0b3J5LzIwMTQwNDExLWktaGF2ZS1saXZlZC11bmRlcndhdGVy&b=13&f=norefer)
if you are blocked by "Sorry, you're in the UK so can't access BBC worldwide
content". (I just don't understand!)

~~~
beejiu
I pay £145 per year for the BBC, and they're too tight to serve me a single
webpage. Absolutely shameful.

~~~
peteretep
No, you're wrong.

The problem is Rupert Murdoch.

    
    
        > [...] making the content available to UK audiences is not
        > as simple as removing the ads. bbc.com/Future is a
        > commercial website produced by BBC Worldwide. Under the
        > BBC’s fair trading rules, commercial websites are not
        > allowed to receive unfair promotion from the BBC’s public
        > services. This prevents us from being able to provide Future
        > on bbc.co.uk    
    

Essentially, if the BBC shows you this content, BSkyB cries unfair, and - in
their opinion - The World Ends.

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
Nothing whatsoever to do with BSkyB, don't be silly. What that says is that
the commercially-led, sponsored content of BBC.com is not content which they
wish to (or would be allowed to) display on bbc.co.uk.

"BBC Future" in particular exists because it is ripe for sponsorship by
companies that want to be associated with blue-sky thinking and "building the
future of tomorrow" \- Honda, Huawei, etc.

The BBC go to the extra step of blocking bbc.com in the UK purely because they
realise that most people would not appreciate the difference between the two
sites and just increasingly associate the BBC name with commercially-led
content, which is deleterious to the non-commercial image that makes UK
residents feel better about paying the licence fee.

------
graeham
Commercial divers functionally live underwater for up to weeks at a time
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturation_diving](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturation_diving)

------
Nux
[http://tmp.nux.ro/x7J-20140411-i-have-lived-
underwater.html](http://tmp.nux.ro/x7J-20140411-i-have-lived-underwater.html)
:-/

------
mildtrepidation
The idea that this is a potential haven after a man-made apocalyptic event is
very much in line with the "well, we fucked up that environment, let's try
this one next" way we've led most of our existence so far.

Don't get me wrong, this is interesting. But that as even a secondary
motivation is fairly repulsive.

------
webmaven
Reminds me of the 'Rifters' trilogy:
[http://www.feedbooks.com/list/2626/rifters](http://www.feedbooks.com/list/2626/rifters)

------
balls187
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC_mV1IpjWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC_mV1IpjWA)

